# Chaos Daemon Mono God List - is it Viable ?



## Allayous (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi

I do like the chaos daemons codex and models but much prefer the purity a mono god list would give, are mono god lists viable at the moment , and if so which of the 4 powers would give a more favourable lists ? 

Thanks


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i think they are. tho not the 'best' as some tourney-hounds will be quick to tell you.

they all tend to specialise i feel:
khorne - good for elite armies such as spacemarines because of the sheer ammount of powerweapons you'll have
slaanesh - good for hordes, you can lay down alot of attacks with rending(if i remember correctly) theya re also fast, so more often than not you'll get the charge
nurgle - not fast, not very killy, but they have staying power. slap a unit of plague bearers on an objective and your enemy will have a tough time clearing them out
tzeench - quite shooty, and great for messing with your enemy, e.g. the changeling, he makes a unit have to take a ld test and if they fail they shoot a friendly unit of your choise! (very nasty against tau/guard)

i would encourage you to do a theme'd list, since i think they look awesome, and i much prefer style over conpetitiveness.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Allayous said:


> Hi
> 
> I do like the chaos daemons codex and models but much prefer the purity a mono god list would give, are mono god lists viable at the moment


Good god no.

Each of the Gods has his/her/its own speciality. Khorne Daemons beat stuff up in close combat, usually while ignoring armor saves and relying on the charge. Slaaneshi Daemons are fast moving and have lots of Attacks but usually rely on Rending to do serious damage to armored foes. Tzeentch Daemons can't fight in close combat almost at all, but are a little harder to hurt than others and have the best ranged attacks in the book whereas Nurgle Daemons excel absorbing damage and causing wounds to even the toughest targets with relative ease.

When you cut out three of the four Gods you end up with an army that can really only do one thing. An all Khorne army is basically useless at dealing with vehicles or large units of cheap infantry, whereas an all Tzeentch list would be basically helpless in close combat against all but the weakest of foes.

The Daemon Codex was written with the intention of players mixing units from all four Chaos Gods to make a unified whole where units from different Gods can compliment one another by enhancing each other's strengths and cancelling out each other's weaknesses. Mono God lists are not viable in any but the most casual of games and even then I wouldn't think they'd be much fun to play after a while just due to the narrowness of the army's abilities and available tactics.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, from a power-level perspective Katie's absolutely right. A deamons army devoted to a single god (what I'd call a _fluff _list) would be no competition except against ... other _fluff_ lists of course. :so_happy:
The-ad-man also stands a point though, themed armies look much better on the battlefield and somehow they 'feel' more consistent.
Personally, I'm a fluff gamer myself, and I'd prefer to battle a nice khornate rampage horde or a rotting host of Nurgle over a maxed-out and mixed-in daemon army any day. Style over sustenance ... that's my opinion at least.


----------



## Allayous (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, so I get the basic impression that is will look great but may be rather limited in play.

I guess that brings the idea of using daemons deployment being in 2 stages, so a dual god list may be reasonable, my guess would be fluff wise it would really make more sense to be either Tzeenth with Slaanesh, or Khorne with Nurgle, as the other combinations as far as i know don't go together and such. With the list being split in half allowing the first deepstrike to be 1 gods list and the second the others ?

Or do you really need the full codex worth of daemons to bring a descent list playability wise ?


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Actually, mono-Tzeentch works fine, in my opinion. It's by far the strongest of the mono-God builds right now, thanks to its easy access to anti-tank shooting.

Mono-Khorne isn't bad, but you'll have trouble against large numbers of transports. Still, with enough flesh hounds and flying monstrous creatures, anything's possible. Soul Grinders with tongue are a nice addition to mono-khorne, although I wouldn't use them at high point levels, as there's too much anti-vehicle shooting in large games.

Mono-Slaanesh is not good right now due to the overall weakness of Daemonettes. They're far inferior to bloodletters, die very easily, and for only a few points more, Seekers of Slaanesh are a LOT better (albeit, a fast attack choice). 

Mono-Nurgle is the weakest of the mono-god armies. They have no shooting, and they're too slow to be able to catch fast enemy vehicles. They just don't work at all.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Good god no.
> 
> Each of the Gods has his/her/its own speciality. Khorne Daemons beat stuff up in close combat, usually while ignoring armor saves and relying on the charge. Slaaneshi Daemons are fast moving and have lots of Attacks but usually rely on Rending to do serious damage to armored foes. Tzeentch Daemons can't fight in close combat almost at all, but are a little harder to hurt than others and have the best ranged attacks in the book whereas Nurgle Daemons excel absorbing damage and causing wounds to even the toughest targets with relative ease.
> 
> ...


She hit the nail on the head.



mynameisgrax said:


> Actually, mono-Tzeentch works fine, in my opinion. It's by far the strongest of the mono-God builds right now, thanks to its easy access to anti-tank shooting.
> 
> Mono-Khorne isn't bad, but you'll have trouble against large numbers of transports. Still, with enough flesh hounds and flying monstrous creatures, anything's possible. Soul Grinders with tongue are a nice addition to mono-khorne, although I wouldn't use them at high point levels, as there's too much anti-vehicle shooting in large games.
> 
> ...


I agree with all but Slannesh. I think Slannesh is awsome cause it possess 2 units much needed. KoS is badass GD, and the best next to BT. FIENDS is the BEST Elite Choice, 3 full squads will wreck most armies into submission. Daemonetts are on the same lvl as BLs in effectiveness thanks to Rending, Initative, and Fleet (Right?). BTs and Daemonnetts have the same shitty 5+ save. Seekers are also the only near viable choice for FA. For HS add in Soul Grinders as Slannesh DP suck for C:CD.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Allayous said:


> Hi
> 
> I do like the chaos daemons codex and models but much prefer the purity a mono god list would give, are mono god lists viable at the moment , and if so which of the 4 powers would give a more favourable lists ?
> 
> Thanks


Nurgle, Khorne, Tzeentch and then Slaanesh.

That's how I would rank mono-Daemon armies.


But who the heck wants a mono-Daemon army?

Your essentiallly denying yourself acess to 3/4 of the codex, so you would be much better served to go mono-legion, and pick a Chaos Space Marine Legion that follows your fave God.

I'm not picking on you specificially, but people need to get over their fixation with mono-Daemons and mono-Legions.

Chaos, can, and do, ally with each other all the time; it can be for a day, a week, a year, a millenia, and then eventually someone oversteps the mark and they go back to fighting amongst themselves.

But, speaking as a Daemon player, don't go down the road of mono, its just rubbish, and you will lose ... alot ... and I mean ... alot!

As I said, either use combined Daemons or switch over to Chaos Marines to get a mono flavour, you can even use lesser and greater Daemons of your favourite God in the Chaos Marine Army.



Allayous said:


> Thanks for the replies, so I get the basic impression that is will look great but may be rather limited in play.
> 
> I guess that brings the idea of using daemons deployment being in 2 stages, so a dual god list may be reasonable, my guess would be fluff wise it would really make more sense to be either Tzeenth with Slaanesh, or Khorne with Nurgle, as the other combinations as far as i know don't go together and such. With the list being split in half allowing the first deepstrike to be 1 gods list and the second the others ?
> 
> Or do you really need the full codex worth of daemons to bring a descent list playability wise ?


Only noticed this comment, so I'm editing my post a little.

1. Yes you need the whole codex to be competitive and even then it can be tough.

2. Ignore the fluff that says Khorne hates Slaanesh, and Nurgle hates Tzeentch, that is really old and unrepresentitive of how Chaos works. 

You can come up with all sorts of reasons why your horde of Chaos has come together, despite their varying backgrounds. 

Maybe they have been brought together by a powerful Bloodthirster, who has enslaved all the lesser Daemons to his service.

Maybe a Tzeentch Herald or Greater Daemon has plotted and schemed to get each unit exactly where it wants them.

Maybe they aren't working together but have simply poured from a warp rift and are battling alongside one and other, but at the same time are oblivious to each other for now.

Who knows; Chaos has all sorts of weird and interesting reasons why it does things, so just make up some fluff and take whatever you want.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Allayous said:


> Thanks for the replies, so I get the basic impression that is will look great but may be rather limited in play.
> 
> I guess that brings the idea of using daemons deployment being in 2 stages, so a dual god list may be reasonable, my guess would be fluff wise it would really make more sense to be either Tzeenth with Slaanesh, or Khorne with Nurgle, as the other combinations as far as i know don't go together and such. With the list being split in half allowing the first deepstrike to be 1 gods list and the second the others ?
> 
> Or do you really need the full codex worth of daemons to bring a descent list playability wise ?


you dont have to stick to the gods that are ok with eachother, theres a story in the codex somewhere of deamonettes mocking a bloodletter while attacking an imperial city, they wrote insults on skull s and threw them at the bloodletter XD so obv they can fight on the same overall side

ive never read that story myself, but my deamon player friend told me about it, i lol'd


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

the-ad-man said:


> you dont have to stick to the gods that are ok with eachother, theres a story in the codex somewhere of deamonettes mocking a bloodletter while attacking an imperial city, they wrote insults on skull s and threw them at the bloodletter XD so obv they can fight on the same overall side
> 
> ive never read that story myself, but my deamon player friend told me about it, i lol'd


Yep, this is true.

It's a story about a Daemonic Horde attacking out of the warp, led by a Bloodthirster and Lord of Change.

A Bloodlletter on a Juggernaut (I think) is constantly annoyed by others stealing his kills and denying him the chance to collect skulls.

First a mass of nurgling and Plague Bearers appear in front of him, and then a group of Daemonettes outpace him. Finally though he spots a devastator squad and charges in for the kill.

That's how the story unfolds if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

D-A-C said:


> Yep, this is true.
> 
> It's a story about a Daemonic Horde attacking out of the warp, led by a Bloodthirster and Lord of Change.
> 
> ...



haha brilliant, can imagine the 4 gods sitting around a crystal orb, watching the poor bloodletter:
khorne: fuck you guys.... (¬.¬)


----------



## paolodistruggiuova (Feb 24, 2010)

about monogods armies isnt Nurgle themed army with epidemius a good one? or it needs some antitank units from other gods to work decently?


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

Go with what you like rather than what will always win. I use mono nurgle and so far out of 5 games (SM, sisters, guard, SM, SM) have won 4 and drew 1. And I don't use named chars either (hate them with a passion).

Go with your gut!!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

paolodistruggiuova said:


> about monogods armies isnt Nurgle themed army with epidemius a good one? or it needs some antitank units from other gods to work decently?


I'd think that'd be about as bad as you could go with the Daemon Codex. 40K is a game where movement is extremely important and if there's anything Nurgle Daemons are bad at it's moving (and shooting, but mostly moving).

I'm going to stand by what I said earlier - mono-God Daemon armies are freaking awful. If you don't plan on winning games with any degree of regularity and just want something that looks cool then go nuts, otherwise stay far, far away.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

I agree with Katie on this one. Why do people want to play Chaos and then only choose a single God? They are trying to enforce order on Chaos! Embrace true Chaos and the codex will start providing a lot more fun and rewarding.

I am currently plotting my return to Daemons after a long pause, with a good mix of everything; the core theme being an Epidemius + Ku'Gath combo, and a Nurgle DP. I'm also going to include Skulltaker on a Chariot (doing a conversion so he will be riding a Bloodthirster), a Soul Grinder, Daemonettes, Horrors with Bolt (and Changeling), and lots of Plague Bearers.


----------

